# Ships Callsigns



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Can anyone give me the callsigns of some of the ships I sailed on?

They are
1. Cunard Liner "Sylvania"
2. Bulk Carrier "Atlantic Bridge" (Late 1960's)
3. Gas Carrier "Lincolnshire" (1970's)
4. OBO "English Bridge" (1973)
5. B R Ferry "Ceasarea"

Thanks

Alan


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

My 1987 Lloyd's Register only lists the "Lincolnshire" as still afloat. The call sign is ZELN.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
LINCOLNSHIRE 1972 = GOVX
ENGLISH BRIDGE 1973 = GOTB
SYLVANIA 1957 = GVTF
CAESAREA 1960 = GHHT

Sorry can't help you with the ATLANTIC BRIDGE


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> LINCOLNSHIRE 1972 = GOVX


This looks to be a UK call sign. My 1987 LR shows a HK registry, which should explain the ZELN.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> This looks to be a UK call sign. My 1987 LR shows a HK registry, which should explain the ZELN.


Ahoy,
Maybe the vessel was flagged out to Hong Kong as my LR 1978 says Liverpool registered with UK flag,but we do have the same vessel for Bibby Brothers[Freighters].
Btw my 1991 LR tells also ZELN and registered in Hong Kong.
So Alan could say in which period he was on her, as I haven't a clue when flag/registery was changed.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you Gentlemen all.

Thats splendid info and most welcome.
Yes, Lincolnshire was Bibby Line when I sailed on her maiden voyage but, like all surviving Bibby ships, she was flagged out, hence the HK callsign later. I believe she was still with Bibby's up until just a couple of years ago. Can you help me with one more? mv "Warwickshire" of the late 1960's/1970's

It amazes me the breadth of knowledge collectively held by the members of SN
Thanks again

Alan


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Atlantic Bridge GWDH as per Lloyds Reg 1974 - 75 Same reg Warwickshire GWDE. Regards Roger


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Roger
That completes my records.(Thumb) 
I had GWDE rattling round in my head but couldn't place it, not enough brain cells left.
Cheers

Alan


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> LINCOLNSHIRE 1972 = GOVX
> ENGLISH BRIDGE 1973 = GOTB
> SYLVANIA 1957 = GVTF
> ...


----------

